# Milan - Chievo: Sabato 4 Marzo 2017 ore 20.45. Tv e streaming.



## mefisto94 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Dopo aver sfatato il tabu di Sassuolo, il Milan prosegue la corsa verso l'Europa. I prossimi avversari saranno i veronesi del Chievo, che gravitano in una posizione tranquilla di classifica.

La partita sarà visibile in tv su Sky e Mediaset Premium e sulle piattaforme online delle due emittenti.


Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2017)

Servono assolutamente i 3 punti. 
Dobbiamo centrare l'Europa league, è il minimo. Forza ragazzi! 
Avremo la nuova proprietà cinese sugli spalti, non vedo l'ora


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2017)

Donnarumma
Abate Zapata Paletta De Sciglio
Kuco Sosa Pasalic
Suso Bacca Deul


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Se sta bene dentro Lapadula.. non se ne puó più di Bacca.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Febbraio 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Se sta bene dentro Lapadula.. non se ne puó più di Bacca.



Suso - Ocampos - Deulofeu


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dopo aver sfatato il tabu di Sassuolo, il Milan prosegue la corsa verso l'Europa. I prossimi avversari saranno i veronesi del Chievo, che gravitano in una posizione tranquilla di classifica.
> 
> La partita sarà visibile in tv su Sky e Mediaset Premium e sulle piattaforme online delle due emittenti.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## cremone (27 Febbraio 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Se sta bene dentro Lapadula.. non se ne puó più di Bacca.



Lapadula è infortunato


----------



## galianivatene (27 Febbraio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Suso - Ocampos - Deulofeu


Ocampos al centro mi e' piaciuto per quel poco...


----------



## Djici (27 Febbraio 2017)

Mi aspettavo una prima partita del Milan cinese trasmesso a rete unificate da tutte le televisioni cinesi 
Ma va bene così.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Febbraio 2017)

Donnarumma 
Calabria Zapata Paletta DeSciglio
Pasalic Sosa Bertolacci 
Suso Deulofeu​
Mi aspetto una roba simile



cremone ha scritto:


> Lapadula è infortunato



No, era convocato, non lo fa giocare e basta, accettiamolo.


----------



## mistergao (28 Febbraio 2017)

Non la vedo come una partita insormontabile, il Chievo non è nulla di che, mi aspetto una vittoria, bruttina e sofferta (ma del resto quale delle nostre vittorie non è stata bruttina e sofferta?) ma comunque una vittoria. Io lancerei dall'inizio Lapadula, che già all'andata contro il Chievo non aveva fatto male.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2017)

La prtita "meno cag.ta" di tutti i tempi


----------



## kolao95 (28 Febbraio 2017)

Speriamo i ragazzi abbiano la testa solo al campo.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (28 Febbraio 2017)

i ragazzi e Montella meritano di essere sostenuti fino alla fine del campionato, loro sì che stanno onorando la maglia


----------



## Black (28 Febbraio 2017)

visto quello che sta succedendo in queste ore mi viene veramente voglia di tifare contro, anche se questi ragazzi non lo meritano affatto


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2017)

Ci sono più tifosi del Chievo che milanisti interessati a questa partita


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2017)

Non ho propria voglia onestamente.. 

Da sabato si torna a vedere il condom nelle intervista.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Febbraio 2017)

Se le notizie che stanno circolando sul fronte cessione vengono ufficializzate, o si fa una contestazione seria sabato o si lascia lo stadio deserto. 

Basta prenderci in giro.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Febbraio 2017)

biglietto preso ieri sera...dovevo solo decidere se andare con la sciarpa o con le uova...domani passo all'esselunga...


----------



## kolao95 (1 Marzo 2017)

Io molto probabilmente guarderò la partita. I ragazzi, per quanto mi riguarda, si meritano il mio tifo. Tanto già so che faticherei a stare lontano dalla squadra.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Marzo 2017)

Mi viene da piangere.. ma purtroppo non riuscirò mai e poi mai a stare lontano dai ragazzi..


----------



## GenioSavicevic (1 Marzo 2017)

Partita già persa, pensate in che clima giocheranno sti poveretti e con quale entusiasmo.. buttiamo giù una scommessa di gruppo e coi soldi ci compriamo noi il milan tanto la sconfitta è sicura


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Marzo 2017)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Partita già persa, pensate in che clima giocheranno sti poveretti e con quale entusiasmo.. buttiamo giù una scommessa di gruppo e coi soldi ci compriamo noi il milan tanto la sconfitta è sicura



Io sogno un Milan col modello societario del Bayern monaco.



DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Mi viene da piangere.. ma purtroppo non riuscirò mai e poi mai a stare lontano dai ragazzi..


----------



## 666psycho (1 Marzo 2017)

sabato si vince! Su con morale! non abbattatevi ! prima o poi le cose cambieranno!


----------



## Black (1 Marzo 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> sabato si vince! Su con morale! non abbattatevi ! prima o poi le cose cambieranno!



vero. Ma è più facile che cambino se facciamo un altro anno fuori dall'europa. E' brutto da dire ma è così. Fininvest una società in pari di bilancio non la venderà mai finchè Silvio è in vita


----------



## Nuccio1977 (1 Marzo 2017)

Non me ne può fregar di meno dopo tutto questo schifo.... tanto poi si rivredanno dopo tanto tempo le facce contente di certi personaggi e a dir la verità non ne ho più voglia di farmi venire ancor più il nervoso...


----------



## Konrad (1 Marzo 2017)

Ma quindi sono pronti i 32 posti in tribuna per i nuovi ploplietali cinesi???


----------



## IDRIVE (1 Marzo 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ci sono più tifosi del Chievo che milanisti interessati a questa partita


Infatti...e calcolando il bacino di utenza dei tifosi del Chievo, è tutto dire.
Spiace veramente, perchè la squadra e tecnico non meritano questo.


----------



## Il Genio (1 Marzo 2017)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> i ragazzi e Montella meritano di essere sostenuti fino alla fine del campionato, loro sì che stanno onorando la maglia





Black ha scritto:


> visto quello che sta succedendo in queste ore mi viene veramente voglia di tifare contro, anche se questi ragazzi non lo meritano affatto





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Se le notizie che stanno circolando sul fronte cessione vengono ufficializzate, o si fa una contestazione seria sabato o si lascia lo stadio deserto.
> 
> Basta prenderci in giro.





Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> biglietto preso ieri sera...dovevo solo decidere se andare con la sciarpa o con le uova...domani passo all'esselunga...





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Io molto probabilmente guarderò la partita. I ragazzi, per quanto mi riguarda, si meritano il mio tifo. Tanto già so che faticherei a stare lontano dalla squadra.





DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Mi viene da piangere.. ma purtroppo non riuscirò mai e poi mai a stare lontano dai ragazzi..





GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Partita già persa, pensate in che clima giocheranno sti poveretti e con quale entusiasmo.. buttiamo giù una scommessa di gruppo e coi soldi ci compriamo noi il milan tanto la sconfitta è sicura




I ragazzi vanno tifati, punto!
Sono i meno colpevoli, stanno dando molto più di quanto nelle loro possibilità, non dobbiamo lasciarli soli, oggi più che mai.


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2017)

Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Chievo da Sky


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Chievo da Sky



Ancora Vangioni


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Marzo 2017)

Mi chiedo con quale spirito la squadra potrà andare in campo..io mi vergognerei del club che rappresento onestamente..


----------



## IDRIVE (1 Marzo 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> I ragazzi vanno tifati, punto!
> Sono i meno colpevoli, stanno dando molto più di quanto nelle loro possibilità, non dobbiamo lasciarli soli, oggi più che mai.


Fratello rossonero, che i ragazzi non c'entrano nulla, è quello che pensano tutti e che io stesso sto scrivendo in tutti i post, talvolta rischiando di andare off topic. E' l'aria che si respira che è pesante. E' la sensazione di essere presi per il c... ancor prima che traditi. Lo so che i ragazzi vanno sempre tifati così come il MILAN come entità che ci accomuna nel tifo, non certo il milan (minuscolo d'obbligo) inteso come dirigenza. Un pò quando qualcuno proponeva San Siro deserto ed arrivava il solito a dire "No, io c'ero anche in Serie B a Milan-Cavese". Se è per quello, c'ero anche io in Serie B, ma mi accontentavo, perchè sapevo che la serie B in quel momento era IL MASSIMO CHE IL MILAN poteva esprimere, ma non c'erano dietro teatrini, interessi personali, gente che se ne sbatteva della dignità e del morale dei tifosi, non c'erano personaggi che cercavano la ribalta del palcoscenico sulla pelle nostra e del Milan... Il fatto di non guardare la partita o non presentarsi allo stadio non va certo contro i ragazzi, ma purtroppo è l'unica arma che abbiamo, eccezion fatta per l'autobomba, perchè chi gira intorno a questo schifo si meriterebbe pure quella.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Marzo 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo con quale spirito la squadra potrà andare in campo..io mi vergognerei del club che rappresento onestamente..



Se non altro loro possono consolarsi coi loro super stipendi. Mi meraviglio più dei tifosi che andranno allo stadio, dopo quanto accaduto ieri per me ogni interesse per il calcio giocato si è totalmente assopito. Tanto sia che si arrivi terzi (come nel 2013) o decimi il copione è e sarà sempre lo stesso; ieri è morta ogni speranza di tornare ad essere una normale e sana realtà sportiva.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Marzo 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se non altro loro possono consolarsi coi loro super stipendi. Mi meraviglio più dei tifosi che andranno allo stadio, dopo quanto accaduto ieri per me ogni interesse per il calcio giocato si è totalmente assopito. Tanto sia che si arrivi terzi (come nel 2013) o decimi il copione è e sarà sempre lo stesso; ieri è morta ogni speranza di tornare ad essere una normale e sana realtà sportiva.



e temo che mentre dal prossimo anno le prime 4 squadre andranno in CL , il Mila continuerà a mancarci per tanto tanto tempo. Che amarezza.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Chievo da Sky



Neanche la decenza di togliere Abate infortunato all'occhio e che non si stà allenando,
possibile il recupero di Romagnoli.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Marzo 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> e temo che mentre dal prossimo anno le prime 4 squadre andranno in CL , il Mila continuerà a mancarci per tanto tanto tempo. Che amarezza.



ma meglio, cosa andiamo a fare in champions???
Con la nostra storia almeno manteniamo la dignità...le ultime champions siamo usciti come dei barboni, ci andiamo oggi e becchiamo un Bayern buschiamo 8 gol come una rometta


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Marzo 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> ma meglio, cosa andiamo a fare in champions???
> Con la nostra storia almeno manteniamo la dignità...le ultime champions siamo usciti come dei barboni, ci andiamo oggi e becchiamo un Bayern buschiamo 8 gol come una rometta



infatti la nostra idea era da tornarci con una squadre decente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Marzo 2017)

Con che forza io guardo la partita Sabato ? menomate che sono via e non la vedo.. 

magari pure con intervista di Galliani nel pre partita .. 

mamma mia che SCHIFO TOTALE


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Marzo 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Con che forza io guardo la partita Sabato ? menomate che sono via e non la vedo..
> 
> magari pure con intervista di Galliani nel pre partita ..
> 
> mamma mia che SCHIFO TOTALE



Vado a cena con la tipa va la, che almeno poi scopo, una gioia


----------



## Tobi (1 Marzo 2017)

io non la guardo, non si meritano il mio tempo questi mafiosi. Mi dispiace per montella e per i ragazzi che ce la stanno mettendo tutta ma alla pazienza c'è un limite


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Chievo da Sky



Ancora con sto Vacca....


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Marzo 2017)

Pensiamo a vincere, tanto abbiamo visto che anche perderle tutte non servirebbe a liberarci di Silvio 
Solo la maglia


----------



## Dany20 (1 Marzo 2017)

Forza ragazzi. Dateci delle soddisfazioni almeno voi.


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Marzo 2017)

Montella parla domani? Non oso pensare cosa gli chiederanno.


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2017)

*Designato l'arbitro Maresca per Milan - Chievo.*


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Maresca per Milan - Chievo.*



*Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*


----------



## galianivatene (2 Marzo 2017)

Forza ragazzi, forza Milan (inteso come maglia, non la Societa'). Voglio pensare solo al campo...


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2017)

*Secondo Sky Locatelli potrebbe tornare in cabia di regia, con Sosa spostato a mezzala. Questo modulo è stato provato nell'allenamento odierno.*


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2017)

*Secondo MilanTV Montella avrebbe provato Kucka e De Sciglio terzini, con a centrocampo Sosa, Locatelli e Bertolacci. *


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Secondo MilanTV Montella avrebbe provato Kucka e De Sciglio terzini, con a centrocampo Sosa, Locatelli e Bertolacci. *



Donnarumma
De sciglio, Zapata, Paletta, Vangioni
Locatelli, Sosa, Kucka
Suso, Bacca e Deulofeu


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Locatelli potrebbe tornare in cabia di regia, con Sosa spostato a mezzala. Questo modulo è stato provato nell'allenamento odierno.*





kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Secondo MilanTV Montella avrebbe provato Kucka e De Sciglio terzini, con a centrocampo Sosa, Locatelli e Bertolacci. *



.


----------



## Raryof (2 Marzo 2017)

Sosa mezzala vuol dire bocciatura totale per Bertolacci, vabbè figuriamoci era un po' come interrogare il somaro di turno e pochissima fiducia in Pasalic, il nostro super talentino che non sa fare bene quasi nulla in maniera completa.
Che poi, a ripensarci bene, a noi cosa cambia se facciamo giocare o meno Pasalic? lo facciamo per fargli un favore? no perché non abbiamo nessun ritorno economico nel far giocare Pasalic piuttosto che qualcun altro di nostra proprietà che può farti ricavare qualcosa da una possibile cessione futura (anche come esubero).
A noi conviene più far giocare qualcun altro piuttosto che il croato, tra l'altro con Montolivo di ritorno, Locatelli, Kucka, Sosa un po' meglio dei primi mesi beh non vedo come potrebbe sorpassare qualcuno di questi (e questi che ho citato nom sono niente di che).


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Marzo 2017)

Donnarumma 
De sciglio zapata paletta kucka
Sosa Locatelli bertolacci 
Suso bacca deulofeu


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2017)

Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


----------



## sette (3 Marzo 2017)

Mah ho la sensazione che il falso-closing si farà sentire....


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



Non me ne frega molto, ma non capisco perché non giochi Calabria.


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2017)

Diventa davvero complicato seguire e sostenere qualcosa senza alcun futuro.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



Capisco gli altri che non seguiranno la gara. Io la farò. La maglia la sosterrò sempre, ma non perchè ho deciso di farlo, sia chiaro, ma perchè è una cosa istintiva, più forte di me. L'odio per chi la rappresenta oramai è senza limiti. Ma lei va rispettata. Però ognuno è libero di pensare ciò che ritiene più opportuno. Ne ha tutto il diritto dopo lo schifo recente e non....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Diventa davvero complicato seguire e sostenere qualcosa senza alcun futuro.



Amara verità, 
tiferò e le partite le vedrò comunque, ma c'è questo alone di tutto senza senso,
come vedere un film di cui si sa già la fine, per giunta tragica

come si può tifare Montella, Donnarumma, Suso Deulafeu sapendo che, chi prima chi dopo, sono tutti destinati a salutarci?


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



Che formazione.. mamma mia..Speriamo che Suso o Deulofeu siano in giornata


----------



## zlatan (3 Marzo 2017)

Solo Lunedì immaginavo quanto sarebbe stato bello guardare questa partita in Tv con la nuova proprietà allo stadio il giorno dopo la conferenza stampa che annunciava un grandissimo mercato a giugno. Adesso seguire questa partita non sarà lo stesso. Il nostro futuro in ogni caso è nerissimo, nel migliore dei casi falliamo con i cinesi, nel peggiore vegetiamo con i 2 manigoldi....


----------



## Raryof (3 Marzo 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Che formazione.. mamma mia..Speriamo che Suso o Deulofeu siano in giornata



La formazione è qualcosa di terribile, a parte i due espagnoliti davanti sembriamo un Chievo qualunque.


----------



## galianivatene (3 Marzo 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Locatelli potrebbe tornare in cabia di regia, con Sosa spostato a mezzala. Questo modulo è stato provato nell'allenamento odierno.*



Ma a sto punto perche' non Loca mezzala e Sosa al centro?


----------



## mistergao (3 Marzo 2017)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Ma a sto punto perche' non Loca mezzala e Sosa al centro?



Perchè di base Sosa è una mezz'ala, questo è stato storicamente il suo ruolo. Che poi non abbia il passo ed i tempi della mezz'ala (a mio parere, poi magari ci smentirà), è un altro discorso. Comunque a mio parere non li fa giocare insieme, al limite li alterna, resta da capire chi partirà per primo.


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2017)

*I convocati

PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari
DIFENSORI: Calabria, De Sciglio, Gomez, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni, Zapata
CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Mati Fernandez, Honda, Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic, Poli, Sosa
ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Deulofeu, Lapadula, Ocampos, Suso.*


----------



## Djici (3 Marzo 2017)

Ci vuole coraggio per andare a giocare questa partita


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Marzo 2017)

Raga, per fortuna c'e questa partita e cosi torniamo a parlare un po' di calcio, in questi giorni che tutti ridono di noi mi aspetto un Milan molto orgoglioso e concentrato.


----------



## Gas (4 Marzo 2017)

Birsa ce ne fa di sicuro uno.


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2017)

Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


Ma perché ancora con vangioni ?


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Marzo 2017)

Bertolacci e Sosa hanno l'autonomia di 1 tempo, spero Montella abbia pronti i cambi..


----------



## Sheva my Hero (4 Marzo 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma perché ancora con vangioni ?



abate ciecato, de sciglio piede scassato, calabria febbre perenne, antonelli infortunato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Marzo 2017)

Boh, chissenefrega


----------



## SecondoRosso (4 Marzo 2017)

Sun semper chi
me dan del rembambi'
seguo sempre il Milan
che piacere mi da
questa vita da ultrà!

Forza ragazzi!!!!!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



Lieto di sbagliarmi, ma con un Chievo che probabilmente si chiuderà mi pare una formazione suicida,
troppo leggera, priva di fisicità
Che senso ha tenere tutti i muscoli in panchina, Kucka, Pasalic, Ocampos, Lapadula?


----------



## koti (4 Marzo 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Boh, chissenefrega


*


----------



## kolao95 (4 Marzo 2017)

Finalmente il calcio giocato. Forza ragazzi!!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Marzo 2017)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> abate ciecato, de sciglio piede scassato, calabria febbre perenne, antonelli infortunato.


De sciglio gioca sulla destra.. 
Calabria è in panchina..
Perché non mettere Calabria sulla destra e de sciglio sulla sinistra ?


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2017)

Qui --http://www.milanworld.net/romagnoli-titolare-contro-il-chievo-vt44995.html#post1162134)


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2017)

*Ufficiali

MILAN: Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Vangioni; Sosa, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Suso, Bacca, Deulofeu. All.: Vincenzo Montella.

CHIEVO: Sorrentino; Cacciatore, Dainelli, Cesar, Gobbi; Gapkè, Radovanovic, De Guzman; Birsa, Castro; Meggiorini. All.: Rolando Maran.*


----------



## kolao95 (4 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Vangioni; Sosa, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Suso, Bacca, Deulofeu. All.: Vincenzo Montella.
> 
> CHIEVO: Sorrentino; Cacciatore, Dainelli, Cesar, Gobbi; Gapkè, Radovanovic, De Guzman; Birsa, Castro; Meggiorini. All.: Rolando Maran.



Mah, senza senso lasciar fuori Paletta (chiedo venia se è diffidato) e Kucka. La fascia destra poi è un pianto: De Sciglio che resta spesso bloccato, Sosa che si muove poco e male, chi porta via l'uomo a Suso?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mah, senza senso lasciar fuori Paletta (chiedo venia se è diffidato) e Kucka. La fascia destra poi è un pianto: De Sciglio che resta spesso bloccato, Sosa che si muove poco e male, chi porta via l'uomo a Suso?



Locatelli farà la mezzala non Sosa, a prescindere da ciò concordo sull'esclusione di Kucka è un giocatore unico nella rosa per fisicità in mezzo al campo, non si dovrebbe mai farne a meno.


----------



## siioca (4 Marzo 2017)

Non mi piace il centrocampo che ha schierato, secondo me troppo leggero.


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Marzo 2017)

forza ragazzi


----------



## kolao95 (4 Marzo 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Locatelli farà la mezzala non Sosa, a prescindere da ciò concordo sull'esclusione di Kucka è un giocatore unico nella rosa per fisicità in mezzo al campo, non si dovrebbe mai farne a meno.



Tutti danno Loca centrale.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Tutti danno Loca centrale.



Si scusami mi ero perso un "secondo me"... Vedremo comunque


----------



## Sheva my Hero (4 Marzo 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> De sciglio gioca sulla destra..
> Calabria è in panchina..
> Perché non mettere Calabria sulla destra e de sciglio sulla sinistra ?



perchè calabria esce da una forte febbre, ecco perchè raschiamo ancora una volta il fondo del barile.


----------



## Dany20 (4 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Vangioni; Sosa, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Suso, Bacca, Deulofeu. All.: Vincenzo Montella.
> 
> CHIEVO: Sorrentino; Cacciatore, Dainelli, Cesar, Gobbi; Gapkè, Radovanovic, De Guzman; Birsa, Castro; Meggiorini. All.: Rolando Maran.*


Dai ragazzi!


----------



## Albijol (4 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Vangioni; Sosa, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Suso, Bacca, Deulofeu. All.: Vincenzo Montella.
> 
> CHIEVO: Sorrentino; Cacciatore, Dainelli, Cesar, Gobbi; Gapkè, Radovanovic, De Guzman; Birsa, Castro; Meggiorini. All.: Rolando Maran.*



Bertolacci e De Sciglio titolari...non la vedo bene.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Marzo 2017)

*Nosotti a Sky: Nessun coro o striscione della curva in riferimento alla vicenda Closing*


----------



## smallball (4 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Nosotti a Sky: Nessun coro o striscione della curva in riferimento alla vicenda Closing*



vergogna!!!


----------



## IDRIVE (4 Marzo 2017)

L'unico motivo per cui la guardo siete voi. Forza ragazzi, forza Mister


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Marzo 2017)

Curva ridicola. Morta e senza morale come la societa.


----------



## Symon (4 Marzo 2017)

La scelta STRA-sbagliata di non schierare interditori come Kucka a centrocampo temo che Montella la pagherà moolto cara.
Il Chievo anche senza Hatemay ha un centrocampo tostissimo, e il fisico e dinamismo di Kucka ci sarebbe servito come il pane, e pure quello di Pasalic. Locatelli, Sosa e Bertolacci vanno entrambi di fioretto, se il Chievo è in palla se li mangiano in insalata tutti e tre.

Credo di capire cosa tenta di fare stasera Montella, ma è un grosso rischio...ovvero quello di andare in vantaggio con un gioco fluido visto la mediana, e poi di mettere interditori per evitare assedi vari.
Se becchiamo un Chievo molle come quello dell'andata può starci altrimenti la vedo grama.
Perdìpiù senza Abate che dà la carica e al suo posto il molle De Sciglio.


----------



## IDRIVE (4 Marzo 2017)

Almeno è partito un coro contro il Condor


----------



## Konrad (4 Marzo 2017)

Pensando a quello che sarebbe dovuta rappresentare questa gara...e invece quel che è...che profonda tristezza


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

"Noi siamo qua e vi osserviamo...".
Che striscione minaccioso!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

*** SOCIETÁ DI M. ***

Suso é un pò che sembra giocare con le ciabatte...

*** SOCIETÁ DI M. ***


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Marzo 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> "Noi siamo qua e vi osserviamo...".
> Che striscione minaccioso!!


Mamma mia..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

*** SOCIETÁ DI M. ***

Ronff... Ronff....

*** SOCIETÁ DI M. ***


----------



## eldero (4 Marzo 2017)

Inizio al rallentatore.....


----------



## dottor Totem (4 Marzo 2017)

Finora non stanno dispiacendo, forse paradossalmente oggi sembrano mancare suso e deloufeu.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Marzo 2017)

De Sciglio un disastro


----------



## Symon (4 Marzo 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> De Sciglio un disastro



Quelli che non vogliono Abate, è quello che si meritano.


----------



## Symon (4 Marzo 2017)

Buco clamoroso di De Sciglio...dio che schifo...


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2017)

Primo quarto d'ora avvincente...


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Marzo 2017)

per ora un quarto d'ora abominevole  

de scoglio il solito schifo.


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Quelli che non vogliono Abate, è quello che si meritano.



quelli che non vogliono Abate non vogliono manco De Sciglio, vogliono semplicemente un terzino destro.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Marzo 2017)

Troppo lenti. Più inventiva, ragazzi..


----------



## dottor Totem (4 Marzo 2017)

Il chievo molto organizzato per infilarlo con le nostre ripartenze, servono degli episodi.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (4 Marzo 2017)

Mi sa che stasera i 3 punti li vediamo col binocolo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (4 Marzo 2017)

Finora è più noiosa di una puntata di the walking dead...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Marzo 2017)

Inizio fantastico ..


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2017)

Che squadraccia. Bleah.


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2017)

Decisamente meglio loro di noi fino ad ora


----------



## Konrad (4 Marzo 2017)

Ma cosa ci aspettiamo dalla squadra su?...Gli unici che hanno da guadagnarci in un mancato closing sono i numerosi giocatori mediocri che abbiamo in rosa (i quali potranno ancora mungere la sempre più rachitica vacca rossonera).
I pochi che hanno qualità superiore si staranno già guardando intorno...altro che il solo Donnarumma


----------



## Symon (4 Marzo 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> quelli che non vogliono Abate non vogliono manco De Sciglio, vogliono semplicemente un terzino destro.



Ce l'hanno quando gioca il biondo...solo che hanno le fette anti-Abate sugl'occhi.
Comunque ci sono anche quelli che preferiscono sto cesso che stà giocando, tranquillo.


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

ma perchè Paletta non gioca? è diffidato per caso? non mi sembra


----------



## Symon (4 Marzo 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Decisamente meglio loro di noi fino ad ora



Già siamo molli di solito, poi senza gli unici con le palle, ovvero Abate e Kucka la vedo dura.


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Marzo 2017)

vattene alle juve morto di sonno. 

datemi calabria subito.

sento anche la mancanza di juraj.


----------



## dottor Totem (4 Marzo 2017)

Bacca è immobile e sosa-locatelli si stanno pestando i piedi. 

Donnarumma deve rimanere più concentrato.


----------



## Konrad (4 Marzo 2017)

Goooooooooooooollllllll

Baccaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Symon (4 Marzo 2017)

Undici più cessi Montella non poteva schierare...
Ma dove ***** sono Kucka, Pasalic, Ocampos, Paletta....?!?!


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

goooool!! che culo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Marzo 2017)

25 minuti di nulla cosmico

Edit: baccaaaaaaa


----------



## dottor Totem (4 Marzo 2017)

Bel gol da centravanti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

Bacca, la migior giocata da 6 mesi a questa parte.

Bravo!


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Marzo 2017)

mamma che botta di cu....

gol abbastanza immeritato per quanto visto finora, ma va bene così.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Marzo 2017)

Incredibile Bacca con una mozzarella ha fatto gol


----------



## kolao95 (4 Marzo 2017)

Baccaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2017)

Bello il movimento di Bacca, anche se segnato di chiulo va bene così


----------



## Konrad (4 Marzo 2017)

.


----------



## Symon (4 Marzo 2017)

Bello l'incrocio di Deulofeu.


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2017)

Vedrete che sto cesso farà discretamente da qui a fine stagione. E l'anno prossimo lo rivedremo ancora a pascolare lì davanti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Bello il movimento di Bacca, anche se segnato di chiulo va bene così



Beh non direi, ha cercato il primo palo in controtempo.

Odio Bacca , ma quel che é giusto é giusto.


----------



## Konrad (4 Marzo 2017)

Mamma mia Locatelli....per poco non eravamo 2-0


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vedrete che sto cesso farà discretamente da qui a fine stagione. E l'anno prossimo lo rivedremo ancora a pascolare lì davanti.



tanto ormai.....che prospettive abbiamo ? sarà il solito mercato di lacrime e sangue e cessi a zero.


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2017)

Bravo Locatelli


----------



## Konrad (4 Marzo 2017)

Dopo il vantaggio direi che stiamo ampiamente legittimando lo stesso...


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

non mi sembrava fallo...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Marzo 2017)

Grande loca


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

Era fallo! Dainelli come una nuotatrice di sincro é spuntato improvvisamente dalla piscina in cui si era tuffato Deulofeu.


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Marzo 2017)

rotto suso


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

fuori suso.. non ci voleva..


----------



## dottor Totem (4 Marzo 2017)

Prima o dopo doveva succedere, a tirare la corda.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Marzo 2017)

Ma cavolo..


----------



## Konrad (4 Marzo 2017)

In una sola azione Dainelli ha trattenuto Bacca per la maglia, dato una manata in faccia a Deulofeu e non contento gli è pure andato di fronte a muso duro...risultato...ammonito il rossonero per proteste


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Marzo 2017)

Pure Suso........
Venerdì a Torino... 
a posto...


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2017)

Speriamo non sia nulla di grave, ci manca solo che si faccia male Suso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Marzo 2017)

Almeno vediamo un pò sto Ocoso


----------



## Principe (4 Marzo 2017)

Proprio poco intelligente Montella , ha dei problemi cosa lo metti titolare così adesso salta la Juve . ASINO


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

Vangioni salva un gol quasi fatto


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2017)

Deulofeu stasera sta facendo le cose che facevano inc**zare Luis Enrique


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

ma nooo


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2017)

Ch'asino sto Bacca


----------



## Igniorante (4 Marzo 2017)

Che culo il Chievo, sulla linea


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Marzo 2017)

gran recupero di vangioni. 

mamma cosa ci siamo fumati...

delofeu migliore in campo per distacco


----------



## Symon (4 Marzo 2017)

Deulofeu così a naso, preferisce giocare a destra.


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2017)

Ma porca vacca!


----------



## Konrad (4 Marzo 2017)

Potevamo già essere avanti di 3


----------



## kolao95 (4 Marzo 2017)

Pazzesco


----------



## Igniorante (4 Marzo 2017)

Certo che Vacca glielo tira addosso, ma perché non ha aperto il tiro???? 
Comunque bene Deulofeu, è diventato importantissimo, specie nel gioco in velocità


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2017)

*----) * http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-i-cinesi-sono-seri-non-preoccupatevi-vt45002.html#post1162243


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

deulofeu strepitoso


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2017)

Le bombe di De Sciglio


----------



## Konrad (4 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *----) * http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-i-cinesi-sono-seri-non-preoccupatevi-vt45002.html#post1162243



Scusa quando lo ha detto? Stasera?


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

ma nooooo


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2017)

Rigore per il Chiavo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Marzo 2017)

Le lacrime del Sassuolo prendono forma oggi...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (4 Marzo 2017)

Ma che rigore è??? Ma daiii...


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Scusa quando lo ha detto? Stasera?



Leggi.


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

ma che rigore è?? scandaloso


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2017)

Wtf???


----------



## IDRIVE (4 Marzo 2017)

Scandaloso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

Il rigore piú scandaloso di quest anno in serie A. Incredibile!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Marzo 2017)

ahahahahahaha ma come fa a fischiare fallo? MA COME FA? 

Pazzesco. NIENTE, ed era anche fuorigioco


----------



## Konrad (4 Marzo 2017)

Rigore allucinante...non c'era fallo ed era anche in fuorigioco


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Marzo 2017)

ma che rigore s'è inventato questo qua ?


----------



## kolao95 (4 Marzo 2017)

Rigore assurdo..


----------



## Igniorante (4 Marzo 2017)

Vergogna, ma che rigore è?????


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Marzo 2017)

Ma che rigore è, ma dai


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *----) * http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-i-cinesi-sono-seri-non-preoccupatevi-vt45002.html#post1162243



.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Marzo 2017)

Mai visto un rigore del genere nella mia vita. Cioe... come si puo?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Marzo 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma che rigore s'è inventato questo qua ?



Come se non vedesse l'ora di darlo, appena ha visto uno a caso a terra, fischio senza minimo dubbio


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Marzo 2017)

rigore inventato e due del chievo in fuorigioco. 

mamma che schifo.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Marzo 2017)

Era pure fuorigioco, nell'azione del rigore


----------



## kolao95 (4 Marzo 2017)

Che rigore vergognoso, Cristo santo. Maresca figlio di mign..


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2017)

Maresca ridicolo


----------



## Principe (4 Marzo 2017)

Basta hanno rotto le palle .


----------



## IDRIVE (4 Marzo 2017)

.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

Poi se vinciamo verranno a dire che subiamo ingiustizie solo quando vinciamo.....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Marzo 2017)

Fuorigioco non fischiato + rigore inventato, c-c-c-c-combo breaker!!


----------



## Sheva my Hero (4 Marzo 2017)

.


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

ladratta pazzesca! c'era pure fuorigioco..


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2017)

Ma ancora va in giro Sorrentino???


----------



## Djici (4 Marzo 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> rigore inventato e due del chievo in fuorigioco.
> 
> mamma che schifo.



Montella ci aveva visto giusto : il chievo e una piccola juve


----------



## ScArsenal83 (4 Marzo 2017)

Scandaloso...era più rigore il non rigore di Dainelli su Deulofeu


----------



## Sheva my Hero (4 Marzo 2017)

Ogni partita un rigore vergogna maledetti


----------



## Konrad (4 Marzo 2017)

Comunque onestamente meriteremmo di essere almeno 2-0...altro che 1-1


----------



## CIppO (4 Marzo 2017)

Uno sviene in campo per rientrare dal fuorigioco e prende pure il rigore, con merito.
Ma io boh.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Marzo 2017)

Una partita di Serie A senza arbitraggio osceno sarebbe un miracolo


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

rigore!


----------



## Konrad (4 Marzo 2017)

Rigoreeeeeeeeee


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2017)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Ogni partita un rigore vergogna maledetti



Credo sia il settimo rigore contro quest'anno


----------



## CIppO (4 Marzo 2017)

Giustizia è fatta?


----------



## kolao95 (4 Marzo 2017)

E che ca.. bene!


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

attenzione


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2017)

E vai! Rigore


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Marzo 2017)

Cesso maledetto


----------



## Konrad (4 Marzo 2017)

Nooooooooooooooooo

Baccaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Marzo 2017)

vacca


----------



## Igniorante (4 Marzo 2017)

Noooo che cesso


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

ma vaffan


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Marzo 2017)

Fenomeno Bacca. Un gol di e due gol mangiati. Fenomeno.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Marzo 2017)

Prendila nell'ano


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2017)

Perchè non s'ammazza sto bidone?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

Bacca, cavolo, di seconda li devi battere i rigori....


----------



## kolao95 (4 Marzo 2017)

Ma sparati, essere inutile


----------



## Igniorante (4 Marzo 2017)

Qualcuno lo picchi nel tunnel


----------



## Kaw (4 Marzo 2017)

Ma come si fa????????????????


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2017)

Quanto è scarso...


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Qualcuno lo picchi nel tunnel


----------



## Principe (4 Marzo 2017)

Montella da cacciare , basta con bacca hai stancato


----------



## Symon (4 Marzo 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Montella ci aveva visto giusto : il chievo e una piccola juve



*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Marzo 2017)

Ma perché li batte Bacca? Preferirei Vangioni per dio

Dopo il rigore di settimana scorsa poi, mio dio ma perché?????


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Montella ci aveva visto giusto : il chievo e una piccola juve



haha


----------



## zamp2010 (4 Marzo 2017)

bacca e un cesso atomico!


----------



## diavolo (4 Marzo 2017)

Quanta pazienza ci vuole


----------



## R41D3N (4 Marzo 2017)

Che pippa immonda


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Marzo 2017)

Un altro anno di Bacca non lo reggo, spero sparisca

Due gol divorati, rigore sbagliato, boh


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2017)

Partita da vincere, sto Chievo è un disastro.Abbiamo sprecato troppo.


----------



## Symon (4 Marzo 2017)

Ma stanno facendo di tutto per creare furie omicide nei tifosi del Milan?
Tra Berlusconi e quella cavolo di cessione, Bacca che tira fuori tutto, gli arbitri che si inventano i rigori contro, la stampa e gli allenatori avversari che dicono minchiate....poi? basta?


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

come per niang, e altri, capita. Bacca ha sbagliato un rigore come tanti altri..


----------



## Sheva my Hero (4 Marzo 2017)

Cesso schifoso...


----------



## CIppO (4 Marzo 2017)

Uno specialista dei diversamente calci di rigore. Ogni volta ci sorprende per il suo stile unico.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Marzo 2017)

Il Chievo dietro è un colabrodo. Da vincere aldilà di quel cesso atomico colombiano.


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Marzo 2017)

Nel complesso sembra che Montella abbia capito che possiamo giocare solo di rimessa, finalmente.
Male le occasioni sprecate.
Sul rigore del Chievo, Gakpè era in fuorigioco e il fallo non c'è.
Sul rigore nostro, contro Bacca ho finito gli insulti. E sul primo gol è stato pure fortunato.
Grazie a Montella: ogni partita ci presenta quest'abominio a insultare la nostra maglia.
Speriamo di sfangarla, che alla prossima sono zero.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Marzo 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> come per niang, e altri, capita. Bacca ha sbagliato un rigore come tanti altri..



Ne ha sbagliato un altro qualche giorno fa, da annullare e che gli è entrato per miracolo


----------



## IDRIVE (4 Marzo 2017)

Ma che bisogno c'è di tirare un missile terra aria a cercare l'incrocio dei pali? I rigori si possono sbagliare, ma questo è un errore inconcepibile


----------



## Polis (4 Marzo 2017)

Ma come si fa a metterlo titolare, ancora, ancora e ancora? Faceva il pescivendolo e quello doveva rimanere a fare. Stasera ha segnato un gol che si è costruito lui e ok, ma si è mangiato un gol che un attaccante del milan non può sbagliare (sul contropiede di deu) e ora butta il rigore in curva. Sbaglia tutti i movimenti, non questa ma OGNI partita. Io non capisco davvero. Ok lo avete pagato 30ml e panchinarlo a vita sembrerebbe l'ennesimo fail di zio fester, ma cristo santo aprite gli occhi, questo è scarso. È proprio scarso. 
(riguardo l'arbitro non commento perché è tutto il girone di ritorno, ad eccezione dell'ultima gara, che ci prendono per i fondelli con decisioni nonsense)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2017)

Rigore del Chievo piu' finto di Yonghong Li. 
Bacca deleterio.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (4 Marzo 2017)

Fosse un fenomeno, invece è un cesso schifoso con gli zoccoli al posto dei piedi


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Marzo 2017)

Rigore per il Chievo inventato

Bacca immondo


----------



## Konrad (4 Marzo 2017)

Il suo golletto lo aveva già fatto...possibile che non abbiamo un altro rigorista?


----------



## Victorss (4 Marzo 2017)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Nel complesso sembra che Montella abbia capito che possiamo giocare solo di rimessa, finalmente.
> Male le occasioni sprecate.
> Sul rigore del Chievo, Gakpè era in fuorigioco e il fallo non c'è.
> Sul rigore nostro, contro Bacca ho finito gli insulti. E sul primo gol è stato pure fortunato.
> ...


L ho insultato a non finire da innumerevoli partite, ma dire che sul primo goal è stato fortunato vuol dire essere prevenuti. Ha fatto un gran goal.. Adesso col rigore sbagliato si scioglierà come neve al sole..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Marzo 2017)

Formazione sbagliata, troppo leggera,
Per metà tempo Maran ha portato tatticamente Montella a spasso, neanche fosse un Allegri qualsiasi,
poi il fortunoso gol di Bacca ci ha aperto più spazi, siamo stati un po sfortunati e molto baccosi, nuovo termine che sta per incapace.
Il rigore ci taglia le gambe, minimo c'era fuorigioco, 
Bacca fuori per favore, ormai è un insulto ai tifosi.


----------



## Symon (4 Marzo 2017)

Spero entri Kucka, ci pensa lui.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Marzo 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> L ho insultato a non finire da innumerevoli partite, ma dire che sul primo goal è stato fortunato vuol dire essere prevenuti. Ha fatto un gran goal.. Adesso col rigore sbagliato si scioglierà come neve al sole..



Non scherziamo, ha avuto il merito di non inciampare sulla palla come di solito gli capita, poi ha tirato una mozzarella nemmeno piazzata,
che ha avuto la fortuna di trovare una deviazione e una mezza papera del portiere.


----------



## IDRIVE (4 Marzo 2017)

De Guzman ha detto che secondo lui il rigore per il Chievo era giusto. L'anno prossimo lo compra il Sassuolo, garantito.


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Marzo 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> L ho insultato a non finire da innumerevoli partite, ma dire che sul primo goal è stato fortunato vuol dire essere prevenuti. Ha fatto un gran goal.. Adesso col rigore sbagliato si scioglierà come neve al sole..



Bravo nel movimento complessivo, ma il tiro era debole (altri hanno scritto "una mozzarella") ed è entrato nonostante (o grazie a) il tocco di Sorrentino.
A ogni modo, un gol non gli consente di:
A) sprecare i contropiedi
B) calciare un rigore in quel modo osceno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Formazione sbagliata, troppo leggera,
> Per metà tempo Maran ha portato tatticamente Montella a spasso, neanche fosse un Allegri qualsiasi,
> poi il fortunoso gol di Bacca ci ha aperto più spazi, siamo stati un po sfortunati e molto baccosi, nuovo termine che sta per incapace.
> Il rigore ci taglia le gambe, minimo c'era fuorigioco,
> Bacca fuori per favore, ormai è un insulto ai tifosi.



Quante menate. Abbiamomdominato in lungo e in largo, il risultato giusto era 3-0.


Fortuna c'é Barbara Pedrotti!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Il suo golletto lo aveva già fatto...possibile che non abbiamo un altro rigorista?



Primo rigore sbagliato al Milan mi sa....


----------



## Dany20 (4 Marzo 2017)

Ma quanti infortuni abbiamo avuto quest'anno? Incredibile...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Marzo 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Quante menate. Abbiamomdominato in lungo e in largo, il risultato giusto era 3-0.
> 
> 
> Fortuna c'é Barbara Pedrotti!



Anche il Chievo ha avuto opportunità, vedi Birsa, e io calcolerei solo il tiro di Locatelli fuori di poco,
gli orrori di Bacca non contano, si sa che è inguardabile.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Marzo 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma perché li batte Bacca? Preferirei Vangioni per dio
> 
> Dopo il rigore di settimana scorsa poi, mio dio ma perché?????



Il rigore col sassuolo è stato la svolta della stagione di bacca (cit.)


----------



## Victorss (4 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, ha avuto il merito di non inciampare sulla palla come di solito gli capita, poi ha tirato una mozzarella nemmeno piazzata,
> che ha avuto la fortuna di trovare una deviazione e una mezza papera del portiere.


Assolutamente no, tant è che sorrentino come tutti si aspettavano il tiro sul palo lontano invece ha calciato in controtempo sull' altro palo e la palla non è stata deviata l ha toccata solo il portiere con il piede.
L avesse presa sarebbe stata una grandissima parata.


----------



## Victorss (4 Marzo 2017)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Bravo nel movimento complessivo, ma il tiro era debole (altri hanno scritto "una mozzarella") ed è entrato nonostante (o grazie a) il tocco di Sorrentino.
> A ogni modo, un gol non gli consente di:
> A) sprecare i contropiedi
> B) calciare un rigore in quel modo osceno.


Completamente daccordo con te sull' occasione sprecata, Deolofeu gliel ha data nel momento perfetto quasi impossibile sbagliare. Sul rigore idem calciato malissimo. Nel complesso bacca una sciagura..


----------



## MissRossonera (4 Marzo 2017)

Sono a casa ma non la sto vedendo,non ce la faccio.Mi hanno portato ad un livello di schifo tale.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Marzo 2017)

Bacca si merita tanti di quei schiaffi


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Marzo 2017)

Siamo già stati sfigati con l'infortunio di Bonaventura, se anche Suso rimarrà fuori per qualche partita siamo completamente ******* diciamocelo.


Ma i famosi cinesi che avevano prenotato i posti per la partita ci sono o sono andati al Pepenero??


----------



## Konrad (4 Marzo 2017)

Ecco...siamo usciti dagli spogliatoi o no?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Marzo 2017)

Ma per Suso si sa già qualcosa ?


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Marzo 2017)

Birsa ex milan??? Non me lo ricordo per fortuna


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Marzo 2017)

Anche questo lo ha sbagliato


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

anche se era fuorigioco, bacca l'ha fatta grossa


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Marzo 2017)

Manco in fuorigioco segna più! Bacca vuole fare a gara con Ljaic di rigori sbagliati


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Marzo 2017)

Anche quella ha sbagliato


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Marzo 2017)

Mi sta venendo la depressione..


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Marzo 2017)

bertolacci altra partitona da ectoplasma.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Marzo 2017)

Pur di levare quello la farei entrare anche Honda


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

ragazzi bisogna aumentare il ritmo!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Marzo 2017)

Ma tira di sinistro cane


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2017)

Che ciabattaro santo Dio.


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Marzo 2017)

anche questa ha sbagliato.....


----------



## Konrad (4 Marzo 2017)

Giocata da 9...tiro da 2...questo è Bacca


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Marzo 2017)

Tutti a dire dribbling strepitoso di Bacca ma se tira una banana che manco el trivela...


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

ma usa il sinistro cavolo!


----------



## ScArsenal83 (4 Marzo 2017)

Ma Bacca s'è drogato stasera? !?peccato x le pantofole che ha messo ai piedi invece delle scarpette


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Marzo 2017)

De Sciglio con un autostrada davanti cosa fa? Crossa dalla trequarti. Genio.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Marzo 2017)

Con sto vacca lì davanti non segneremo neanche se la partita durasse 700 minuti


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

stiamo sprecando troppo.. questo primo o poi finisce male


----------



## Konrad (4 Marzo 2017)

Dentro Lapadula per Locatelli...


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Marzo 2017)

De Sciglio e i cross


----------



## CIppO (4 Marzo 2017)

Bertolacci spettatore non pagante. Ma un posto da magazziniere o da giardiniere a Milanello non glielo trovano? Madò che pena vederlo giocare


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

De Sciglio Pigro, per far 20m in meno in rientro crossa da 50m


----------



## Konrad (4 Marzo 2017)

Ennesimo inutile cross dalla Trequarti da parte di De Sciglio...anche basso


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2017)

Ennesimo cross di De Sciglio dai 40 metri...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Marzo 2017)

Si parla tanto Vangioni, ma De Sciglio non e che sia piu bravo...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Marzo 2017)

De sciglio sta seriamente urtando il mio sistema nervoso


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Marzo 2017)

Abate rispetto a De Sciglio è Marcelo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Marzo 2017)

Bacca.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Marzo 2017)

Vangioni meta


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Marzo 2017)

Ahahahah ma dove guardava?


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Marzo 2017)

Non concordo con la sostituzione. Rischieremo in contropiede, ne sono certo. Squadra troppo sbilanciata.
Giochiamo in due in meno, Bacca e Ocampos.
Il centrocampo Sosa-Bertolacci è da mani nei capelli.
Che gli dei del calcio ci guardino benevoli, stasera.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Marzo 2017)

Ocampos sta giocando ? Mah


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2017)

Zero idee.. Se qualcuno non tira fuori la giocata la vedo dura


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

Questi hanno parcheggiato l'Autobus davanti all'area adesso


----------



## Konrad (4 Marzo 2017)

Lapadula...controllo e tiro in area da esordiente (calcio giovanile intendo)


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Marzo 2017)

Il giallo a De Guzman?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Marzo 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Questi hanno parcheggiato l'Autobus davanti all'area adesso


Il problema non sono loro, siamo noi. 
Un tempo intero e già per metà non abbiamo costruito un cavolo di niente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Marzo 2017)

Ma sto Maresca dove lo hanno trovato? Sotto un ponte? Per strada? Conosce le regole del calcio? Boh.


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2017)

Proverei Pasalic per Bertolacci a questo punto


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Marzo 2017)

abate avrà anche 2 ferri da stiro, ma de sciglio fa proprio schifo. 

che vada a fare panca/tribuna alla juve, sto cesso.


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2017)

Vacca


----------



## Konrad (4 Marzo 2017)

gooooooooooooooooooolllllll

Baccaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Marzo 2017)

Dai cesso dai


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

gooool!!


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Marzo 2017)

Quanto ***** si fa desiderare bacca


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> abate avrà anche 2 ferri da stiro, ma de sciglio fa proprio schifo.
> 
> che vada a fare panca/tribuna alla juve, sto cesso.



Come terzino sicuramente. Tempo fa non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto l'avessero provato come centrale, ma ormai penso che se fosse nella lista dei partenti nessuno qui se ne dispiacerebbe.


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Marzo 2017)

Finalmente!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

Sono contento per Carlos.

Oggi secondo me se lo merita.

Gol da Bomber.


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2017)

Almeno questo ce l'ha fatto a non buttarlo fuori


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

almeno questa.. bravo vacca


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Marzo 2017)

grande alessio però. 70% del gol è suo.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Marzo 2017)

Perdonaci, campione 

Serata nel segno del bomber


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Marzo 2017)

Mamma mia...


----------



## chicagousait (4 Marzo 2017)

Almeno questa


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

ma cribbio


----------



## Konrad (4 Marzo 2017)

Mamma mia...ha sbagliato il 3-1!!!


----------



## kolao95 (4 Marzo 2017)

E andiamo! Grande Alessio e bravo Bacca


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2017)

.................


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Marzo 2017)

Madonna.

Bacca avra anche fatto 2 gol, ma come minimo doveva buttarne dentro 4 oggi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Marzo 2017)

Sì ma che banane al posto dei piedi cristo


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Marzo 2017)

Eccolo là. Altro gol mangiato. Vabbé, perdonato!


----------



## Djici (4 Marzo 2017)

Doppietta di Bacca... Montella ci aveva visto giusto, il rigore contro il Sassuolo ha cambiato la stagione


----------



## vitrich86 (4 Marzo 2017)

nel bene e nel male...


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Marzo 2017)

Dai su


----------



## Principe (4 Marzo 2017)

Bacca scarso non è il problema è che ha poca voglia . Da Vendere comunque .


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Marzo 2017)

Bacca..Meno male va...


----------



## Igniorante (4 Marzo 2017)

Il bomber modesto 

Non voleva strafare


----------



## kolao95 (4 Marzo 2017)

Che palla Sosa..


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2017)

Bacca fosse più cinico (e statistiche alla mano già lo è) o tecnicamente più dotato farebbe 40 gol a stagione.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Marzo 2017)

Ne fa 1 e se ne divora 5


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Bacca fosse più cinico (e statistiche alla mano già lo è) o tecnicamente più dotato farebbe 40 gol a stagione.



si, se sapesse, dribblare, stoppare un pallone, tirare di sinistro....forse arriva a 39


----------



## cremone (4 Marzo 2017)

Urge cambio per rimpolpare il centrocampo


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Marzo 2017)

Bel tentativo questo. Non è vero che non ha voglia Bacca, è solo che più di così non riesce a fare, ha bisogno degli spazi


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2017)

Dai alla fine gli voglio bene. Pure la rovesciata strampalata


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

A me Ocampos non é dispiaciuto


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Marzo 2017)

mamma gigio


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Marzo 2017)

Che rischiiiiiii


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2017)

Grandissimo Gigio!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

Giusto cambio, serve piú copertura a centrocampo


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Marzo 2017)

Bene il cambio.


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

rigore


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Marzo 2017)

Vedi tu se dobbiamo rischiare il pari contro il Chievo in casa..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

Rigore nertissimo, che minchia protestano?


----------



## IDRIVE (4 Marzo 2017)

Ma cosa c... protestano?


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

non sbagliare!


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

goooool!!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Marzo 2017)

Lapadulaaaaa


----------



## IDRIVE (4 Marzo 2017)

3-1 meritato!


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Marzo 2017)

cacciatore sembra gabbani, gli manca solo la scimmia che balla.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

Il tiro di Lapadula mi sa che é passato in un tunnel scavato nell'area piccola....


----------



## Igniorante (4 Marzo 2017)

Goooool

comunque sto rigore mi convince poco, ma meglio così


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Marzo 2017)

Per me il rigore non c'era, comunque bravo Lapadula.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Marzo 2017)

Se lo merita. Grande Gianluca!


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

partita chiusa! gestita benissimo da montella


----------



## Konrad (4 Marzo 2017)

Lapagol...in lacrime...fa un certo effetto


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Marzo 2017)

Risultato giusto. Ovviamente con due rigori a favore si sprecheranno le polemiche anche se quello per il Chievo era uno scandalo


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

ahahhaahha godo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Marzo 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> partita chiusa! gestita benissimo da montella



Non gufiamocela per piacere...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

Bravo quello che ha montato il vetro davanti alla nostra porta all'intervallo.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Marzo 2017)

Cacciatore stile eto'o


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2017)

Siamo ancora una squadra che fa smadonnare, però indubbiamente c'è un bel gruppo. S'è visto sul secondo gol di Bacca e anche ora con Lapadula, si percepisce che c'è gruppo e che si rema tutti dalla stessa parte, non come all'epoca infame dei clan dentro lo spogliatoio.


----------



## Kaw (4 Marzo 2017)

Che rischioooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Konrad (4 Marzo 2017)

Mamma mia cos'ha sbagliato Cacciatore....

Ha vinto il "Premio Bacca" per il miglior gol sbagliato


----------



## kolao95 (4 Marzo 2017)

Sosa sta incantando, ragazzi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Che rischioooooooooooooooooooo



Nessun richio, hanno montato un vetro davanti alla porta.


----------



## cremone (4 Marzo 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Siamo ancora una squadra che fa smadonnare, però indubbiamente c'è un bel gruppo. S'è visto sul secondo gol di Bacca e anche ora con Lapadula, si percepisce che c'è gruppo e che si rema tutti dalla stessa parte, non come all'epoca infame dei clan dentro lo spogliatoio.



Montolivo è assente


----------



## IDRIVE (4 Marzo 2017)

Raga ma come fate a dire che non era rigore? Il difensore cerca la palla, Ocampos la sposta e gli prende il piede...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Marzo 2017)

Ma perché dobbiamo rischiare così ?


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2017)

Vangioni dribblando se stesso.


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

ma cosa hanno combinato


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Marzo 2017)

Ma sfondagli sta porta...


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Marzo 2017)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Per me il rigore non c'era, comunque bravo Lapadula.



vorrei rivederla ma per me ha preso una zolla di terra nel calciare.....però a velocità normale sembrava netto. 

boh, in ogni caso, fotte sega.


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2017)

Stasera potevamo farne 6, senza esagerare


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Marzo 2017)

Ci stiamo mangiando l'impossibile. Questa dieta di Montella non va bene.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

Una delle migliori partite di quest anno per il Milan.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Marzo 2017)

Non amiamo le cose facili


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2017)

Ragazzi, Sosa in regia comunque not bad almeno stasera.


----------



## Konrad (4 Marzo 2017)

Ocampos è sicuramente limitato ma non si può dire che non ci metta molto impegno


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> vorrei rivederla ma per me ha preso una zolla di terra nel calciare.....però a velocità normale sembrava netto.
> 
> boh, in ogni caso, fotte sega.



No netto prende il piede a terra del gioctaore del Chievo che lo ha appoggiato quando Ocampos aveva giá caricato il tiro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Marzo 2017)

Sto Maresca....


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Marzo 2017)

Eh questo era fallo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Marzo 2017)

Quanto corre Deu


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

un razzo


----------



## Principe (4 Marzo 2017)

Che giocatore delofeu , FENOMENO.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Marzo 2017)

Madonna che accelerazione Deulofeu, peccato...


----------



## Konrad (4 Marzo 2017)

Bene...altri 3 punti in cascina...la squadra il suo lo sta facendo...

Sperando che nella stanza dei bottoni qualcuno muova il deretano..


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Marzo 2017)

Fenomeno perchè corre non mi sembra il caso, manco è riuscito a tenere la alla e fare un gol facile facile


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Marzo 2017)

Ottima vittoria... 
ma per Suso si sa niente ?


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2017)

Bene così, erano tre punti da prendere. Maresca peggior in campo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

Donnarumma 7
De Sciglio 6,5
Zapata 6,5
Romagnoli 7
Vangioni 6,5
Locatelli 6,5
Sosa 7,5
Bertolacci 6,5
Suso 6
Deulofeu 7
Bacca 7

Ocampos 6,5
Lapadula 6,5
Kucka s.v.

Montella 8


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2017)

vittoria ampiamente meritata, abbiamo sprecato tantissimo, poteva essere un 5 a 0.. rigore regalato al chievo. Miglior in campo Deulofeu! L'unica nota negativa, l'infortunio di suso! speriamo non sia niente di grave. Bravo montella, secondo me l'ha gestita molto bene.


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Marzo 2017)

Grandissimo Deulofeu. Partitone. Difesa e attacco.
Quando corre (solo quando corre) mi ricorda un altro numero 7.
Scatto al 93', rimonta il difensore e avrebbe procurato l'espulsione.
Molto bene.
Se dovessimo restare col nano, io qualche milioncino ce lo butterei, a differenza di un Pasalic.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Marzo 2017)

Donnarumma 6,5
De Sciglio 5,5
Zapata 6
Romagnoli 6
Vangioni 6
Sosa 7
Locatelli 6,5
Bertolacci 6,5
Deulofeu 7
Bacca 7
Suso 6
Ocampos 6,5
Lapadula 7
Kucka sv

Potevamo vincere 5-1 tranquillamente


----------



## Principe (4 Marzo 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Fenomeno perchè corre non mi sembra il caso, manco è riuscito a tenere la alla e fare un gol facile facile



Non capisci le potenzialità di qiesto giocatore , ma cne cosa dici ha una tecnica pazzesca .


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Marzo 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Quanto corre Deu



all'inizio pensavo che avremmo sentito la mancanza di niang....invece deulofeu sta facendo benone. 

cmq con l'uscita di suso a me è piaciuto più a destra che a sinistra.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (4 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6,5
> De Sciglio 5,5
> Zapata 6
> Romagnoli 6
> ...



sono completamente d'accordo coi voti. abbiamo meritato la vittoria e se ne facevamo 6 nessuno avrebbe potuto dire nulla. adesso però abbiamo una partita tosta, magari che ci scappa il pareggino...


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Marzo 2017)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non capisci le potenzialità di qiesto giocatore , ma cne cosa dici ha una tecnica pazzesca .



E buono e ha buone potenzialità ma fa ancora tantissimi errori tipo il gol mancato di prima o i tanti tentati dribbling a rientrare che fa, a volte sembra El Sharaawi 2 è risaputo


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Marzo 2017)

Vittoria obbligata è ottenuta egregiamente


----------



## Igniorante (4 Marzo 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> all'inizio pensavo che avremmo sentito la mancanza di niang....invece deulofeu sta facendo benone.
> 
> cmq con l'uscita di suso a me è piaciuto più a destra che a sinistra.



Concordo...poter fare il cambio Niang-Deulofeu poi, intendo a definitivamente, sarebbe tanta roba


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Marzo 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> all'inizio pensavo che avremmo sentito la mancanza di niang....invece deulofeu sta facendo benone.
> 
> cmq con l'uscita di suso a me è piaciuto più a destra che a sinistra.



Vero, riesce sempre a saltare l'uomo sull'esterno


----------



## The P (4 Marzo 2017)

Montella profetico: "Il goal su rigore è stata la svolta della stagione per Bacca" e speriamo abbia ragione, intanto finalmente si è visto qualche movimento dello scorso hanno.

Arbitraggio scandaloso. Ci manca al meno un rigore e ce n'è uno in più per loro.


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2017)

Li avessimo tutti disponibili sarei curioso, in certe partite, di vedere un tridente Bonaventura-Deulofeu-Suso.


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Marzo 2017)

Grandi ragazzi, Vangioni mi sta pure diventando simpatico


----------



## Dany20 (4 Marzo 2017)

Buona prova dei ragazzi ma quante occasioni sprecate. Finalmente si è rivisto un bel Bacca nonostante abbia sprecato tante occasioni. Sosa fantastico in cabina di regia. Bene anche Vangioni che non sta dispiacendo. Unica pecca De Sciglio.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Marzo 2017)

Ordinaria amministrazione, comunque bene così.

Questi del Chievo comunque erano già in vacanza.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Marzo 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Li avessimo tutti disponibili sarei curioso, in certe partite, di vedere un tridente Bonaventura-Deulofeu-Suso.



Questi 3 con Dzeko davanti saremmo a metà dell'opera


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Marzo 2017)

Chievo imbarazzante ma ottimo Milan...risultato assolutamente bugiardo...un 5 a 1 ci stava tranquillamente...benissimo Deloufeu (però vediamo di segnare da 2 metri) ottimo Sosa e benino tutti gli altri...unica nota stonata De Sciglio ma ormai è prassi...ora gita turistica a Torino e poi vediamo di continuare e fare un filotto importante...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2017)

Il Milan nelle ultime 6 partite 4 rigori e 4 espulsioni contro. Ma un solo gol su azione preso da Donnarumma (Kalinic).

Nonostante gli arbitraggi "favorevoli" stiamo risalendo.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Marzo 2017)

Bene cosi!

Donnarumma 6
De Sciglio 6
Zapata 6
Romagnoli 6
Vangioni 6
Sosa 7
Locatelli 6 Lapadula 6
Bertolacci 6
Suso s.v. Ocampos 6
Deulofeu 7
Bacca 7 Kucka s.v.


----------



## cremone (4 Marzo 2017)

Bene tutti tranne De sciglio e Bertolacci


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Marzo 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ora gita turistica a Torino e poi vediamo di continuare e fare un filotto importante...


E' per questo motivo che la Juventus vince il campionato con 6 mesi di anticipo.
Invece bisogna sputare sangue contro i gobbi, altro che gita.
Non facciamo come il 90% delle squadre della serie A.


----------



## sballotello (4 Marzo 2017)

Non riesco a dare importanza al campo onestamente, contento ovviamente per il mister e i ragazzi


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Marzo 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E' per questo motivo che la Juventus vince il campionato con 6 mesi di anticipo.
> Invece bisogna sputare sangue contro i gobbi, altro che gita.
> Non facciamo come il 90% delle squadre della serie A.



Lorenzo...facciamo i seri...è OVVIO che bisogna dare il 6000% e sputare sangue per 95 minuti...ma evitiamo di iniziare con proclami eroici come ogni volta...questi in casa ne hanno vinte 30 (ripeto...30) di fila...con gita turistica intendevo che sappiamo che si uscirà con 0 punti a meno di cataclismi...


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Marzo 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E' per questo motivo che la Juventus vince il campionato con 6 mesi di anticipo.
> Invece bisogna sputare sangue contro i gobbi, altro che gita



Condivido, dobbiamo puntare a vincere quella partita, i gobbi non sono invincibili e lo abbiamo già dimostrato alla andata, già sogno quelli 3 punti al stadium.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Marzo 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Lorenzo...facciamo i seri...è OVVIO che bisogna dare il 6000% e sputare sangue per 95 minuti...ma evitiamo di iniziare con proclami eroici come ogni volta...questi in casa ne hanno vinte 30 (ripeto...30) di fila...con gita turistica intendevo che sappiamo che si uscirà con 0 punti a meno di cataclismi...


Anche 1 punto sarebbe una grande cosa..
Giochiamola e vediamo...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Marzo 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Anche 1 punto sarebbe una grande cosa..
> Giochiamola e vediamo...



si si ragazzi ma ci mancherebbe...forse mi sono espresso male...ovvio che bisogna giocarsela come sempre...anche xkè questa squadra non molla e ha le palle...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Marzo 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Lorenzo...facciamo i seri...è OVVIO che bisogna dare il 6000% e sputare sangue per 95 minuti...ma evitiamo di iniziare con proclami eroici come ogni volta...questi in casa ne hanno vinte 30 (ripeto...30) di fila...con gita turistica intendevo che sappiamo che si uscirà con 0 punti a meno di cataclismi...



Mai darsi per vinti. Sarà una partita quasi impossibile, ma se siamo i primi a non crederci e a dire che sarà una gita, figuriamoci i giocatori in campo.


----------



## Raryof (4 Marzo 2017)

Deu è un grandissimo giocatore, da confermare.
L'infortunio di Suso può essere un bene, si è riposato, se sarà più grave del previsto allora è dura.
Sosa la personalità ce l'ha, è un giocatore che la palla la sa trattare e ultimamente è molto ma molto in fiducia, una nota positiva se non altro.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Marzo 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mai darsi per vinti. Sarà una partita quasi impossibile, ma se siamo i primi a non crederci e a dire che sarà una gita, figuriamoci i giocatori in campo.



ma si mi sono espresso male...volevo far intendere che ovviamente sarà durissima e quasi impossibile...però sicuramente ce la giocheremo e speriamo che per una volta non siano in giornata...


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Marzo 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mai darsi per vinti. Sarà una partita quasi impossibile, ma se siamo i primi a non crederci e a dire che sarà una gita, figuriamoci i giocatori in campo.



MAI darsi per vinti contro nessuno! Dobbiamo preparare una battaglia sopratutto sul piano della concentrazione, poi tatticamente io suggerirebbe a Montella una squadra più fisica..

Un 4-3-3 quasi un 5-4-1..

Donnarumma
Zapata, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni
Kucka, Sosa, Locatelli
Deulofeu, Bacca e Ocampos


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2017)

*Qui si parla di Milan - Chievo.*


----------



## Pit96 (4 Marzo 2017)

Oggi ero allo stadio. Buona partita, il chievo era poca roba, ma noi abbiano sprecato un sacco di occasioni. Si potevano fare 5-6 gol oggi. Bene comunque. 13 punti nelle ultime 5. Ora testa alle prossime


----------



## fra29 (5 Marzo 2017)

Senza le due sfide con l'udinese questa squadra sarebbe a un punto dal super Napoli.. pazzesco. Che nervi..


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Marzo 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Senza le due sfide con l'udinese questa squadra sarebbe a un punto dal super Napoli.. pazzesco. Che nervi..



vero, ma c'è da dire che ancora dobbiamo incontrare Juve, Roma, Inter, Atalanta...secondo me lo stesso non saremmo arrivati 3. Comunque soddisfatto dei ragazzi, stanno facendo il possibile.


----------



## Victorss (5 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> vero, ma c'è da dire che ancora dobbiamo incontrare Juve, Roma, Inter, Atalanta...secondo me lo stesso non saremmo arrivati 3. Comunque soddisfatto dei ragazzi, stanno facendo il possibile.


Però abbiamo già affrontato Lazio, Napoli, Fiorentina e Torino. 
Il calendario fino ad ora non è stato semplice..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Marzo 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Senza le due sfide con l'udinese questa squadra sarebbe a un punto dal super Napoli.. pazzesco. Che nervi..



Vabbè anche il Napoli ha perso punti. Basta guardare il 2-2 in casa contro il Pescara alla prima di campionato.
Noi stiamo facendo più di quanto sperassi sinceramente.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Marzo 2017)

Ho visto solo il secondo tempo..

Donnarumma 6,5
De Sciglio 6
Romagnoli 6,5
Zapata 6
Vangioni 6,5
Bertolacci 5
Locatelli 6
Sosa 6
Deulofeu 6,5
Bacca 6,5
Ocampos 6,5

Lapadula 6,5
Kucka s.v.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Marzo 2017)

Vittoria importante e imprescindibile per il proseguo del campionato. Nessuna sorpresa, abbiamo fatto ciò che dovevamo.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Marzo 2017)

Io non ho guardato la partita per una personale battaglia contro chi sta distruggendo questa società. Sono molto contento però che abbiamo vinto


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Lorenzo...facciamo i seri...è OVVIO che bisogna dare il 6000% e sputare sangue per 95 minuti...ma evitiamo di iniziare con proclami eroici come ogni volta...questi in casa ne hanno vinte 30 (ripeto...30) di fila...con gita turistica
> intendevo che sappiamo che si uscirà con 0 punti a meno di cataclismi...



però siamo gli unici che possiamo ancora provare a prendere 1 punto. hanno già giocato in casa contro tutte le altre grandi, quindi se ci battono, finiranno a punteggio pieno in casa la stagione


----------



## RickyB83 (5 Marzo 2017)

Sosa 6 no dai il 7 se lo merita tutto.. A me più che la juve preoccupa il rientro del cap


----------



## The P (5 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> però siamo gli unici che possiamo ancora provare a prendere 1 punto. hanno già giocato in casa contro tutte le altre grandi, quindi se ci battono, finiranno a punteggio pieno in casa la stagione



vincere allo stadium è un impresa. Avrebbero il 70% delle chance anche a parità di rosa. Quello stadio mette paura agli avversari, è come se fossero avvantaggiati.


----------

